# Good mixed mess on Yellow today.



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Good bite on Yellow early this morning & a pretty good mixed mess.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta make a meal fer a king!!! Good deal! When did they cut off, about the 95 degree mark???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Way ta make a meal fer a king!!! Good deal! When did they cut off, about the 95 degree mark???




Jason is Right....That is a GREAT Box.

Made me slobber


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fishing on a Monday.....Somebody offer Geezer a Mon - Fri. job! lol!!
Nice catch!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

There should be a panfish tournament on Yellow River or at least a Warmouth Tournament. Studs coming in from everywhere!!! Those will taste good.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Now that is a fine catch! Kings have lived and died and never had food that fine!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Jason said:


> Way ta make a meal fer a king!!! Good deal! When did they cut off, about the 95 degree mark???


At about 9 AM, they were pretty much done. Water temp (in the shade) was almost 82 degrees.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Another great Yellow River catch . 

That idea on a yellow River Bream Tournament......good idea. There is one over here every year on the Choctawhatchee at Red Bay Grocery


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess ! :thumbup:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Man, that is a nice mixed mess....heat up the p-nut oil!


----------

